# Crufts and those working in the 'dog industry'



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Keep your eyes focused on this link, passes for Crufts and seminars to be announced in January.

Working With Dogs: The KCAI Career Zone


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm all booked and accepted


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I booked all my seminars weeks ago.


----------

